# pro- Vs anti-



## Qcumber

*maka-Hapón* "pro-Japanese" Vs *lábang-Hapón* or *lában-sa-Hapón* "anti-Japanese"? 

P.S. I know the Spanish compound _contra-Japón_ is also used.


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> *maka-Hapón* "pro-Japanese" Vs *lábang-Hapón* = hindì malìnaw ang salitàng itò or *lában-sa-Hapón* "anti-Japanese"?
> 
> P.S. I know the Spanish compound _contra-Japón kòntra-Hapòn_ is also used.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot perfavore.


----------



## e.ma

Qcumber said:


> P.S. I know the Spanish compound _contra-Japón_ is also used.



Excuse me, I feel curious; you mean this Spanish compound is used in Tagalog?


----------



## Cracker Jack

e.ma said:


> Excuse me, I feel curious; you mean this Spanish compound is used in Tagalog?


 
You bet it is, e.ma.  As in contrapartido, or anything that advocates opposition against used the prefix contra.


----------



## e.ma

Thank you, Cracker Jack.

This makes me feel that you didn't have an "opposition" concept before knowing Spanish people? (so sorry)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Of course there was, however the Spanish version was incorporated to the vocabulary after the conquest and has been adopted until now.  In Tagalog, contra can also be translated as tutol, or di sang-ayon.


----------



## e.ma

Thank you, Cracker Jack, that makes me feel much better


----------

